# Omega Speedmaster Info



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I've recently purchased a brand new Speedmaster as a one off special gift to myself. Unfortunately, I now find myself looking for my next purchase.

I really like the "moon watch" and in particular the sapphire sandwich version. I also like the idea of getting a birth year watch. I'm wondering if I can tick all three boxes with one purchase I.e. a 1976 sapphire sandwich but I'm guessing these weren't made this early? If that's the case would it be possible to put a display/glass back on a moon watch?

I'm sure some people will see this as a travesty but for me the beauty and craftsmanship is inside the watch and I really enjoy seeing this.

Thanks in advance for any help or advise with this.

Cheers.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm (almost) sure it's possible to put a display back on (almost) any Speedie. Shouldn't be a problem... but yes, it is a travesty!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes defiantly possible- I've got one on my 69 speedie (pictures on here somewhere ). eBay seller in Germany does them at a reasonable price. Reversible so not much of a travesty .


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for that. I'll be looking for a 1976 moon watch then.

Would it be a bad idea to buy one without boxes, certificates, etc? I could buy one now but should I wait for one with all the paperwork?

How much difference should it make to the price for one with all paperwork compared to one without?

Thanks again for any info.

Cheers.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

1976? You're a mere youngster  : hang around here for a while, be patient, and one will crop up soon enough. I know that sounds mad... but they do, trust me. Then, you will know who it comes from and that the seller will be trustworthy. More importantly, the price will be spot on. And as for price: yes, the paperwork does make a difference - though the older the piece, the less likely you are to get the "full set". However, even that's not so important, as dating (and verifying) vintage Omegas is not difficult. There are plenty of places you can go to for reference and a quick check with a local watchmaker will give you all the reassurance you need. For instance, you can visit the site of the legendary Chuck Maddox here http://chronomaddox.com/#Moonwatch to find out more about the beast in all its myriad forms. The more you read and learn about this great watch, the more you will love it when you finally get your hands on it.

It's going to be impossible (almost) for me to get myself a birth-year Speedy (I was born in '58, the year after it was first introduced) but a 1976 should be a doddle. All you need is patience - and a very tiny amount of luck. Happy hunting!


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi squareleg,

Since reading your reply I've spent hours reading the articles on the Chuck Maddox website. There's a ton of great info there so thanks for that. A massive shame he's no longer with us.

Just to be clear, I have the opportunity to buy the exact watch I'm after but it doesn't come with box & papers. Do you think I should wait for an example that does or is this too good an opportunity to miss? I've scoured the internet and called a few dealers and there's nothing about currently.

Thanks again for advice so far.

Sameila


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I would suggest it is unusual to find a watch of that age with original box and papers. If you are happy where the watch is comming from - dealer or private?- and it all checks out I would go for it. You will often see "buy the seller" quoted on here and that is important . Can you handle the watch before purchase? Strap or bracelet? Etc etc.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Concur with all Frogspawn says: buy from someone you trust and you'll be rarely disappointed. "Buy The Seller" means just that. If you don't know them, do as much research as you can and keep you eyes wiiiiiiide open. Good luck!


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

frogspawn/squareleg,

Thanks again for the information. The dealer checks out as it's a local dealer who's been around over 20 years although not an Omega AD but they deal in pre owned/vintage luxury watches. The watch is all original including bracelet and is in good condition for year i.e. no big dings and scratches.

The problem now is making sure the watch is indeed from 1976. The serial number begins with "39" and the information on www.chronomaddox dates it as either 1979 (the Roman Harmann chart) or 1976 (Chuck Maddox's chart). Chuck has written that both charts aren't accurate and could be out by 1-2 years.

Following Chuck's advice on his website for more accurate information I've sent an e-mail to Omega to ask if they have a way to date the watch more precisely but now I'm thinking they're going to say that I will have to pay for the Vintage Information service at CHF75 but surely there is a quicker cheaper way?

Thanks,

Sameila


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Been a long time but you used to be able to register on the Omega site and get some basic information such as year for nothing.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

I have registered but the information just isn't there for dating it. The most I could get is putting the case number in and it brings up some basic information on the watch.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The tricky thing with Omega S.N.;s is the fact that movements may be built one year and the cases a different year. Then the two may be assembled on a different year again. After all of that, they may sit at the AD for any period of time before they are sold.

Later,

William


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> The tricky thing with Omega S.N.;s is the fact that movements may be built one year and the cases a different year. Then the two may be assembled on a different year again. After all of that, they may sit at the AD for any period of time before they are sold.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Agree with that. Not forgetting, also, that the constituent parts were blasted out of (perhaps several) Type A supernovae at some point in the early universe. Try dating that stuff.  No, I think the Era could be the important thing here - just make sure the movement and case design fits the correct era (1976 would be a cal 861?... check that). Case would be a "sans crown guard" variant - don't know exactly what. Dial, blah blah... etc.). As long as it's close, that would suit me fine: a 1976 *era* model. Otherwise you'd go mad pinning it down to an exact year.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Well it's definitely from the era. I'll get the "extract of the archives" from Omega once I have the watch. It'll be a nice touch if I ever sell the watch on which will only happen if/when I find an immaculate example with original boxes, papers, etc.

Thanks very much to everybody for your help with this. I hope to view and purchase the watch next week all being well.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

sameila said:


> I hope to view and purchase the watch next week all being well.


What is the dealer asking for it, if you don't mind me asking? If you'd prefer not to say, that's fine btw!


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

I would have sent you a PM but there's no option to do this from my iPhone. Is that normal?

Can I turn that question around and ask how much I should be paying for it? I know it depends on many things but approximately what would be reasonable?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I would have thought not more than Â£1500. That would be a reasonable forum price, for an example in good condition. But forum prices are usually better than dealer prices, obviously. Hope that helps. (Btw, you can't PM with fewer than 50 posts - forum rules).

.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks. That does help a lot.

Shame about the 50 posts rule. This is my 25th so a long way to go yet.


----------

